# Pronator teres syndrome in BJJ



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2022)

Hey. As some of you may know, I have recently been struggling with elbow pain during BJJ. I went to a physio who has worked with wrestlers and other grapplers in the past and got a diagnosis. I asked him to summarise his findings in an email which I will paste below. My question is whether there is anyone here who has dealt with this during their martial arts career. If so, how have you coped with it?. I am currently struggling with the fact that I have to take time off. Everywhere I read online suggests 3-6 months; my physio believes I could be back and running within two months if I continuously massage the trigger points that cause pain for 10 minutes daily. But I am unsure whether this problem will recur and how I can avoid this.
Here is the email:
Hi Ivan

So basically I think you have an overuse issue at your smaller elbow flexors brachialis and brachioradialis. They likely have active trigger points that will give pain all around the elbows and forearms and may be impinging upon the median nerve.

Treatment I'd recommend is reduction in gripping, eliminating it as much as possible for the first few weeks while you do a lot of regular release and get a further needling and deep tissue massage session if able.

 Gradual reloading of the grip as symptoms of tightness are being managed better.







Brachialis and Brachioradialis


----------

